# Fuji Q3 Pro



## Oryxdesign (18 Jun 2008)

I am thinking of investing in one of these, can anybody tell me the difference between the blue one and the black one?

Thanks Simon


----------



## Oryxdesign (18 Jun 2008)

Apparently the difference is only the colour


----------



## tim (18 Jun 2008)

PM sent

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Neil (19 Jun 2008)

They are now all blue, theres no difference in the machine.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## JonnyD (19 Jun 2008)

I have had the fuji system for about 4 years and would highly recommend it.

jon


----------



## Oryxdesign (19 Jun 2008)

I have been recommended the Q4 so I think I'll spend the extra oner


----------



## BradNaylor (19 Jun 2008)

What the hell are you all talking about?

Dan


----------



## Oryxdesign (19 Jun 2008)

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp? ... e=1&jump=0

and a oner is a hundred quid


----------



## the_g_ster (20 Jun 2008)

Noise is the primary.

I have the standard blue one, it's great, but my god it makes some noise!!!

I think the black has some noise cancelling, which if you are close to neighbours or your sanity if you are doing for a while then a little less ear bleeding helps.


----------



## Neil (23 Jun 2008)

The top two videos here give a good idea of the noise.

Cheers,
Neil


----------

